# banned, forbidden



## CRKV

Could someone explain me the difference between "banned" and "forbidden" (or between "to ban" and "to forbid")?

In spanish both words have the same meaning: prohibido (o prohibir).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## cirrus

Good question. The effect is the same. Banned to me makes me think it used to be allowed but now isn't. Let me give you a couple of examples: 
Atomic bombs used to be tested in the Australian desert until this was banned. 
If you are caught fighting in a nightclub you are likely to be banned. ​Forbidden to me implies it was never allowed or at least was never legal. 


Does that make it any clearer? Do others agree?


----------



## lapachis8

Hola,
Banned y forbidden vienen de estos dos verbos. Te recomiendo que busques en el diccionario de word reference y en las entradas debajo de la definición que te enviarán a otros hilos donde se discute justamente la misma pregunta que haces en este hilo.
Te recomiendo también hacer búsquedas antes de preguntar por definiciones de palabras, por ejemplo en el Merriam Webster on line http://www.m-w.com
 
saludos
Main Entry: *1ban* 
Function: _verb_
Inflected Form(s): *banned*; *ban·ning*
Etymology: Middle English _bannen_ to summon, curse, from Old English _bannan_ to summon; akin to Old High German _bannan_ to command, Latin _fari_ to speak, Greek _phanai_ to say, _phOnE_ sound, voice
_transitive verb_
*1* _archaic_ *: **CURSE*
*2* *:* to prohibit especially by legal means <_ban_ discrimination>; _also_ *:* to prohibit the use, performance, or distribution of <_ban_ a book> <_ban_ a pesticide>
*3* *: **BAR *3c <_banned_ from the U.N.>
_intransitive verb_, _archaic_ *:* to utter curses or maledictions
 
Main Entry: *1for·bid* 
Function: _transitive verb_
Inflected Form(s): *for·bade* /-'bad, -'bAd /; _also_ *for·bad* /-'bad/; *for·bid·den* /-'bi-d&n/; *-bid·ding*
Etymology: Middle English _forbidden,_ from Old English _forbEodan,_ from _for-_ + _bEodan_ to bid -- more at BID
*1* *:* to proscribe from or as if from the position of one in authority *:* command against <the law _forbids_ stores to sell liquor to minors> <her mother _forbids_ her to go>
*2* *:* to hinder or prevent as if by an effectual command <space _forbids_ further treatment here> 
- *for·bid·der* _noun_
*synonyms* FORBID, PROHIBIT, INTERDICT, INHIBIT mean to debar one from doing something or to order that something not be done. FORBID implies that the order is from one in authority and that obedience is expected <smoking is _forbidden_ in the building>. PROHIBIT suggests the issuing of laws, statutes, or regulations <_prohibited_ the sale of liquor>. INTERDICT implies prohibition by civil or ecclesiastical authority usually for a given time or a declared purpose <practices _interdicted_ by the church>. INHIBIT implies restraints or restrictions that amount to prohibitions, not only by authority but also by the exigencies of the time or situation <conditions _inhibiting_ the growth of free trade>.
 
Con esto puedes encontrar las diferencias entre los dos términos.
saludos


----------



## Alicky

cirrus said:


> Good question. The effect is the same. Banned to me makes me think it used to be allowed but now isn't. Let me give you a couple of examples: Atomic bombs used to be tested in the Australian desert until this was banned.​
> If you are caught fighting in a nightclub you are likely to be banned.​Forbidden to me implies it was never allowed or at least was never legal.
> 
> 
> Does that make it any clearer? Do others agree?


 
I'm not native, but I think the same when reading banned and forbidden.


----------



## mariente

CRKV said:


> Could someone explain me the difference between "banned" and "forbidden" (or between "to ban" and "to forbid")?
> 
> In spanish both words have the same meaning: prohibido (o prohibir).
> 
> Thanks in advance.


banned= expulsado

forbidden = prohibido


----------



## cirrus

mariente said:


> banned= expulsado
> 
> forbidden = prohibido


Expulsado is not how I would translate banned.  Smoking has been banned inside public buildings.

Thinking about it, this thread needs to be in the English only forum - the translation in Spanish is the same, but the meaning in English is slightly different.  I have opened a new thread about it. Here is the link.


----------



## lforestier

En los dos es prohibido. Banned es algo mas temporero(antes si, ahora no), forbidden es algo que nunca se pudo hacer.
Cuando te "banned from a game", no es expulsado pero que ya no te dejan entrar aunque antes si. Expulsado es "kicked"


----------



## M.mac

*forbidden* has the connotation of being _morally_ prohibited.
*banned* has the connotation of being prohibited by a rule or a law



> Expulsado es "kicked *out*"


----------



## cirrus

lapachis8 said:


> Con esto puedes encontrar las diferencias entre los dos términos.
> saludos



¿De veras? 

Incluso como hablante nativo  con estas definiciones, que hablan más bien del uso de los dos en un pasado remoto, me resulta difícil deducir la diferencia de matices funcionales.


----------



## lforestier

M.mac said:


> *forbidden* has the connotation of being _morally_ prohibited.
> *banned* has the connotation of being prohibited by a rule or a law


Distes en el clavo. Forbidden es algo que nunca se debe hacer mientras Banned es algo que está prohibido por ley. Son matices sutiles que son dificiles de especificar.


----------



## mariente

otra acepcion inhabilitado según el diccionario. Lo de ban te lo dije según mi experiencia internetica, cuando alguien esta banned esta expulsado.
Y forbiden es prohibido


----------



## andym

mariente said:


> otra acepcion inhabilitado según el diccionario. Lo de ban te lo dije según mi experiencia internetica, cuando alguien esta banned esta expulsado.
> Y forbiden es prohibido



Mariente - yes you're right, but that is only one meaning of 'banned' (similarly in the UK a pub landlord might ban a violent customer). In most cases 'expulsado' would not be the right translation.

I think the differences come down largely to connotation and register: 

'forbidden' is somewhat stronger than 'banned' - it would be a little bit over the top to say 'smoking is forbidden' in an office block - although it would be appropriate in an oil refinery. (In either case I think you would be more likely to say 'smoking is prohibited') 

'banned' is also slightly more informal than 'prohibited', and has a less moral connotation than 'forbidden'.


----------



## elgoshito

Lets use this forum for an example. It is forbidden to post porn, right? well, do so and you will be baned from it.


----------



## mariente

elgoshito said:


> , do so and you will be baned from it.


por eso digo que es expulsado, al menos en el contexto de internet, si no ,que me queres decir con que estoy baned?


----------



## Mate

Creo que todo el problema se centra en "to ban", ya que al parecer no hay dudas con la traducción de "forbid". 
"To ban", dependiendo del contexto, también puede traducirse como "dar de baja". 
Por ejemplo: dar de baja a un suscriptor de un foro de internet, dar de baja una reglamentación.
En el ejemplo dado por Cirrus, "Atomic bombs used to be tested in the Australian desert until this was banned", se dieron de baja las pruebas nucleares. En este otro ejemplo: "smoking has been banned inside public buildings", se prohibió fumar. Y en este caso: "If you are caught fighting in a nightclub you are likely to be banned", banned significa expulsado.


----------



## mariente

Dar de baja yo lo tengo como unsubscribe


----------



## Mate

Sin comentarios.


----------



## M.mac

Qué yo sepa (y corrijan mi español si no es así) *expulsar* no quiere decir *ban*. 



> "If you are caught fighting in a nightclub you are likely to be banned", banned significa expulsado.


 
As lforester explained several posts ago, if you are *expulsado* you are "kicked out" of the night club (or "thrown out"). Refiere al momento en que te botan, *ban* refiere al hecho de que no permiten que regreses... no tanto en esa noche sino en el futuro. Por las reglas de la discoteca no puedes entrar nunca, todos los que trabajan allí tienen que conocer tu cara para evitar que entres. ¿Es posible decir "expulsar" en ese contexto? _No puedo regresar a ese bar porque estoy espulsado???_ A mí me suena raro pero no es mi idoma, ¿qué piensan los nativos?


----------



## mariente

y que quiere decir que cuando estas banned de un foro? quien me explica? toda la vida crei que era expulsado


----------



## Mate

M.mac tiene razón. Cuando alguien está "banned" de un foro o de un bar, le está impedido, por reglamento, ingresar nuevamente. No es lo mismo que haber sido expulsado aunque de hecho, en un primer momento, lo hayan expulsado. No sé si exista una palabra en castellano para este concepto.


----------



## Moritzchen

The subscriber is banned from the site. Tiene vedada la entrada. No tiene nada que ver con la palabra "expulsar".


----------



## lforestier

mariente said:


> y que quiere decir que cuando estas banned de un foro? quien me explica? toda la vida crei que era expulsado


La diferencia estriba en que luego de expulsarte, no estas adentro del foro. Cuando intentas regresar, no te expulsan sino que te prohiben la entrada.


----------



## mariente

no se, pero para mí alguien que tiene prohibida la entrada a una comunidad a la cual perteneció, esta expulsado. En definitiva es lo que ocurre cuando alguien esta banned, no puede volver.


----------



## mariente

Moritzchen said:


> The subscriber is banned from the site. Tiene vedada la entrada. No tiene nada que ver con la palabra "expulsar".


igual creo que esta definicion es perfecta, pero en cuantro el foro la consecuencia de esa veda es la expulsion, por lo tanto en cuanto al foro sí es expulsado. Tambien vi mucho en los oros, ...or i ban you.


----------



## Mate

A veces un expulsado puede volver a participar. Es el caso de cuando a un jugador de fútbol le sacan la tarjeta roja; está expulsado y tal vez no pueda jugar varias fechas, pero no está "banned".
En el ejemplo del foro si estás "banned", chau, fuiste.


----------



## mariente

En el caso del partido esta expulsado del juego. En los mismos partidos cuand a alguien le sacan roja se dice que fulano esta expulsado, asi que dependiendo del contexto ban puede ser expulsado. Mi opinion es que si uno quiere decir prohibido por las dudas diga forbidden


----------



## Doriangray

Coincido básicamente con *lforestier* en queForbidden es algo que nunca se debe hacer tanto en el contexto físico como el moral y cuya desobediencia puede traer muy graves consecuencias,inclusive la pena de muerte, en cambio Banned es algo que está definido por una promulgación o bando de gobierno y cuya desobediencia  tiene como consecuencia desde una amonestación una multa o algunos días de cárcel. Probablemente, para el ejemplo del foro o bar, se puedan usar las palabras 'proscrito' o mas coloquialmente 'fichado'. Si hablaramos de religón sería Excomulgado.
Creo que la diferencia básica


----------



## cirrus

Doriangray said:


> [...] Si hablaramos de religón sería Excomulgado.
> [...]


Me parece que este hilo se ha descarrillado.  Jamás nunca traduciría banned como excomulgado.  Excomulgado es excommunicated.


----------



## andym

There's a heck of a lot of hair-splitting going on here. 

'Expelled' can be used to describe the act of expulsion and the status of someone who has been expelled - similarly 'ban' and 'banned' (and 'banish' has the same root). In 99 per cent of cases if you were 'banned' from something you would have had to have been expelled from it and unless you are reinstated 'expelled' means that you have no right to readmittance ie you are banned.

So in some circumstances it seems to me that 'expulsado' would be a reasonable translation of 'banned' - but it is a complete red herring as far as the original question is concerned.


----------



## bardos

no es por nada que en los foros españoles de internet los usuarios usan el verbo 
"banear". No existe un verbo en espanol exactamente equivalente. digamos que banear es jerga informática. 

busca en google. no puedo poner el link proque el foro me prohibe; no tengo 30 posts.


----------



## mariente

Miren, no sé, pero si a mi me echaran de un foro, en todos los foros en ingles en los que he estado vi que los users son banned, así que yo entiendo que estaría expulsada. Además porque nunca vi que un participante banned pueda participar al menos que sea unbanned (readmitido)


----------

